# Nell at 6 weeks



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

Went to visit little Nell now she is six weeks, hadn't seen her since she was a week old she is gorgeous and deffinatly the pick of the litter, she was playful and friendly, the other two didn't seem overly bothered and stayed layed down for the time I was there.


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Too gorgeous for words!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Too gorgeous for words!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

What a lovely thick coat ... good choice bethany x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

OMG I love her... If ever there was a moment to weaken and go for another puppy it would be now. She does look full of life. A beautiful colour and a great, strong wavy coat developing.


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

aah how cute! she is beautiful.


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow. Those pictures are gorgeous! She is sooo pretty!! I LOVE her little face!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Ahhhh the curls! Love it!


----------

